# Quick and Easy bow sling



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

for longer hikes, they do help. I built mine out of paracord. Here's a pic of it. I need to add a little wider area around the shoulder as it does cut into the shoulder a little bit but it isn't bad.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Tnx for sharing, looks like you can shoot with yours left on the bow. Anyone else out there use a sling?


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

You could possibly shoot with it on. I haven't tried it yet. It's two quick buckles to release and it's off the bow.


----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

bckhntr said:


> for longer hikes, they do help. I built mine out of paracord. Here's a pic of it. I need to add a little wider area around the shoulder as it does cut into the shoulder a little bit but it isn't bad.
> 
> View attachment 1747706


How many feet of paracord did it take to build the sling? Looks like a lot to me! Good job, BTW!


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

There's about 100' of paracord in that sling! Takes a bit of time to weave it all together.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks cool to me, are those fake leaves on your bow?


----------



## ljdj (Mar 26, 2013)

bckhntr what kind of buckles did you use? I've done 2 rifle slings like that.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

I used backpack buckles from the local hobby store. They seem to hold up well. I have used the sling a few times in the winter here and haven't had any problems.

ETA: Here's a few more pictures of the sling/buckles.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1701231&page=4&p=1063863305#post1063863305


----------



## ljdj (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the other pictures. How long did you make it? I've done 2 rifle slings like that and it uses a ton of paracord.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I made a bowsling for a guy once that used one of those trigger snap key holders. I sewed a loop of webbing to it that could be attached to the front of his pack shoulder strap and hang just below his armpit. It clips to the D-loop. I also had the idea of adding a couple inches of rubber tubing that fit snuggly over the trigger. It made it really easy to reach across with your drawing hand and release the bow from the ring. It was the poor man's Balcom bowsling. Sorry, but I don't have any pics of it though.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Pittstate23 said:


> looks cool to me, are those fake leaves on your bow?


Yes they are I cut them out of Velcro foam fabric which is kind of stiff and then I used a marker to add some detain and stuffed them into the riser with about half sticking out on both sides.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

sounds cool though


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

ljdj said:


> Thanks for the other pictures. How long did you make it? I've done 2 rifle slings like that and it uses a ton of paracord.


Mine is 61 inches from end of buckle to end of buckle. From the end of the buckle to where the joining buckle comes up, that is 10 inches. From where the joining buckle comes up from the sling to the end of that buckle is three inches.

I made it so that with it slung around my shoulder the grip of my bow is about where my hand is when hanging down.

ETA: The buckles are 1.25 inch wide. I ran three lines for the core of the sling.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Maui Rhino said:


> I made a bowsling for a guy once that used one of those trigger snap key holders. I sewed a loop of webbing to it that could be attached to the front of his pack shoulder strap and hang just below his armpit. It clips to the D-loop. I also had the idea of adding a couple inches of rubber tubing that fit snuggly over the trigger. It made it really easy to reach across with your drawing hand and release the bow from the ring. It was the poor man's Balcom bowsling. Sorry, but I don't have any pics of it though.



I had put that on mine as well but the problem for me was that the sling needed to be shorter for that to work well for me so I just stuck with the buckles


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

bckhntr said:


> I had put that on mine as well but the problem for me was that the sling needed to be shorter for that to work well for me so I just stuck with the buckles


I made sure to keep the webbing short so that it did not hang too low. Being short, it also keeps it out of the way of your bow string. I've been using a Balcom for over 10 years now, and I knew that the higher it rode, the more comfortable the carry. The pack carries all the weight anyway. Another advantiage of this single point style of sling, is there is nothing attached to the bow. It only takes a heartbeat to reach across with your drawing hand and hit the trigger, and the bow is released. The rubber tubing on the trigger ensures you have a nice large trigger to eliniate fumbling. The two point slings posted above require you to release two attachment points and then keep track of your sling or drop it to the ground.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Maui Rhino said:


> I made sure to keep the webbing short so that it did not hang too low. Being short, it also keeps it out of the way of your bow string. I've been using a Balcom for over 10 years now, and I knew that the higher it rode, the more comfortable the carry. The pack carries all the weight anyway. Another advantiage of this single point style of sling, is there is nothing attached to the bow. It only takes a heartbeat to reach across with your drawing hand and hit the trigger, and the bow is released. The rubber tubing on the trigger ensures you have a nice large trigger to eliniate fumbling. The two point slings posted above require you to release two attachment points and then keep track of your sling or drop it to the ground.


This is assuming you have a D-loop, I'm a finger shooter so I like the idea but a D-loop just gets in my way. I suppose I might be able to come up with a clamp system that would work similarly but for this season I'll stick with the one I built to see if it's even worth having.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Just got back from a week long Elk hunt and having one of these was critical. The one day I forgot it my arms felt like they were going to fall off. this is really nice on those long walks back to the camp in the dark!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I have used bow slings for years as my style of hunting involves miles of hiking.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Never used one of these. When you carry your bow with them, is the sling over your head on the opposite shoulder, or over the same shoulder that the bow is under? Make sense?


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

I have been thinking of using one also. Not for those long hikes... More for when I get a deer tagged and it will give me an extra hand free for dragging the deer out since I am usually hunting alone.


----------



## eddie234 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just spent the 25 bucks and got the one from primos, I got one more for keeping the twigs and weed out of my cams and string.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

MattR_WI said:


> I have been thinking of using one also. Not for those long hikes... More for when I get a deer tagged and it will give me an extra hand free for dragging the deer out since I am usually hunting alone.


I use the nylon deer drag harness. They are slick. Used it on two deer, dragging from some pretty tall hills. Both hands free, weight on the shoulders, like a plow horse. The pulling force is from waist level, so no back stress. Rolls up into a 3-4" ball inside my back pack when done. Similar to this http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=428715 but mine is slightly different. I put it on under my pack when dragging the deer out, and mine uses a rope instead of a strap.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well it's that time of year that dead space when almost all the hunting seasons are closed and we are stumbling around the house trying to find a project to start. Well I will never go on a western hunt without one of these. Hunting elk and mule deer and Antelope too for that matter usually involves a fair amount of hiking and a bow-sling is absolutely critical. It doesn't take that much to build one and once you have one I seriously doubt you'll ever hunt without it again.

It took both hands and a lot of huffing and puffing to get this critter out of the way back.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm bumping this up because late August is the time western hunting folks are looking for hunting related projects. Deer and Elk hunting starts in September. As mentioned about 10 minutes worth of effort and you can have a bow sling that can make your life a whole lot easier particularly if you have a lot of hiking in your future.


----------



## bullseye4 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm going to try this one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhXpdlE8XKY


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a handy and inexpensive hunting item to have, I don't use gimmicks, I use gear that works and is useful. This sling fits the bill.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup I like that too. I would want a lot of padding to have it pushing on the back of my neck all day but I could see how that could work and be handy. 

BTW you'll likely want to mute the music on this video


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

bullseye4 said:


> I'm going to try this one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhXpdlE8XKY


Freakin awesome


----------



## camar068 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Bullseye. Hmm....have some cheap camo tie down straps. Let's go make one.


----------

